# I hate Shakeology (BeachBody)



## feinburgrl (May 29, 2011)

I really enjoy watching bodybuilders and powerlifter do they're thing on youtube but I can't stand it when I come around videos of stupid Team Beachbody Coaches pushing Shakeology and justifying the $120 to a cup of coffee or a meal replacement which there is not enough calories to be one or having all the vitamins you needs. I hate the last part because you can get that in a multi-vitamin.

They get $30 for every bag they sale and that's what beachbody makes most of their money in which is why they charge that much.


Below is a good example someone that is pushing Shakeology.





YouTube Video


----------



## blazeftp (May 29, 2011)

I don't know wtf Shakeology but from what i read on their site......more hyped up bullshit.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 29, 2011)

I only watched the first minute of that video, but look at that guys arms, IDK if it's just the way he's sitting but his right arm looks like it's 3 inches bigger than his left


----------



## feinburgrl (May 29, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I only watched the first minute of that video, but look at that guys arms, IDK if it's just the way he's sitting but his right arm looks like it's 3 inches bigger than his left



The guy use to go to the gym for years and stop going and start using P90X. The only thing he did was use the P90X program and follow his diet. He didn't gain anymore and just lose the weight. You can see his before and after and you can tell he has muscle but he was just fat at the time.


I'm not a fan of any Team BeachBody products because it's all misleading information plus it's a MLM business which I really hate.  Everyone that is a couch for BeachBody have to hit a section amount to stay a coach. What gets them there is buying Shakeology which is about $120 for one month. They don't advertise but instead use the Coach aka sales rep to sell them and they get $30 for bag they sell. They do that because the BB Coaches can say anything about the product and BeachBody company can't be liable for the false claim. It's dirty thing to do and is why I hate Team Beachbody.


----------



## Boogz1218 (May 30, 2011)

120 a month....jesus christ.  As far as i'm concerned, the self proclaimed BeachBody coaches are like walking talking spam email.  No matter what conversation you have with them, the conversation eventually goes back to how you should do this, buy this, try that, or go to this meeting.  Anyone can be a coach.....if they pay the fee.  How is someone who is clearly out of shape....going to tell me what will get me into better shape, when I am clearly doing fine, and they are not?  (personal experience with an over weight product pusher)...


----------



## MyLifeIsPink (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi, I'm new here, I found this site by googling "I hate Team Beachbody."

I made the mistake of signing up for Team Beachbody last week. When I realized what all was involved, I decided that I'm going to cancel my order. What a load of crap. I tried the Shakeology and it had so much fruit extract in it that I peed every 5 minutes for 8 hours straight. I'm diabetic and can't have certain things. 

I don't think I need to buy any special product to get in shape. With a few rare exceptions, you don't see fat runners, do you? That's because running will get you in shape. I've lost ten pounds fat and gained eight pounds of muscle in the last year just by running and walking 4-5 miles a day. Now, all I need to do is clean up my diet!


----------



## SFW (Nov 1, 2011)

> you don't see fat runners, do you?


 
If lunch special is about to over, yes.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 2, 2011)

MyLifeIsPink said:


> Hi, I'm new here, I found this site by googling "I hate Team Beachbody."
> 
> I made the mistake of signing up for Team Beachbody last week. When I realized what all was involved, I decided that I'm going to cancel my order. What a load of crap. I tried the Shakeology and it had so much fruit extract in it that I peed every 5 minutes for 8 hours straight. I'm diabetic and can't have certain things.
> 
> I don't think I need to buy any special product to get in shape. With a few rare exceptions, you don't see fat runners, do you? That's because running will get you in shape. *I've lost ten pounds fat and gained eight pounds of muscle in the last year just by running and walking 4-5 miles a day. Now, all I need to do is clean up my diet!*



I remember an early issue of MuscleMag International where the author recommended to expand your menu and do simple exercises and some running to add solid weight to your frame. You'll gain healthy size simply by increasing the variety of foods you consume and combining that practice with a reasonable amount of exercise, something like your mentioned "running and walking 4-5 miles a day."


----------



## MyLifeIsPink (Nov 3, 2011)

Curt James said:


> I remember an early issue of MuscleMag International where the author recommended to expand your menu and do simple exercises and some running to add solid weight to your frame. You'll gain healthy size simply by increasing the variety of foods you consume and combining that practice with a reasonable amount of exercise, something like your mentioned "running and walking 4-5 miles a day."



Hi Curt,

I'm a female standing 5 feet 4 inches tall and at 25% body fat at 160 lbs, that's a LBM of 120 lbs. I'm afraid I've got all the muscle I need. I'm trying to get shredded and the reason I've not done this yet is because I haven't cleaned up my diet.


----------

